# dog sitter totaled snowblower with her car



## mcrichardson109 (Feb 10, 2017)

it's true, but a long story. it was used twice. 2012 troy bilt 2840. auger was smashed, shaft bent. pulled it apart, got new parts, carefully reassembled. sat a year so drained fuel, cleaned carb, fresh fuel. started, some surging. doesn't throw snow more than 3-4 feet. seems to push snow, making self propel difficult. leaves rows of snow on either side of the auger. i can't figure it out. is it possible to install the shaft wrong? backwards, augers in wrong position? spacers can't move because shaft is drilled for pins. led auger cable properly, has tension. could it just be low power is lowering auger speed? could it be anything else mechanical? please don't say you'll tell me if i tell you the story. actually her dog was behind the wheel when she hit it. also true.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

four piece augers ? sounds like some or all sections are installed in the wrong orientation. a pic would tell the story.

edit....welcome to sbf !


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

M, welcome aboard! What an interesting way of introducing yourself !!


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Truth is stranger than fiction. Time to find a new dog sitter!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It is likely that you installed all or at least some of the augers backwards......


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If they are rolling from top to bottom they need to look like this if it is coming at you
///////0\\\\\\\\
NOT
\\\\\\\\0/////////
If they are rolling from bottom to top, the gear was put in backwards.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

mcrichardson109 said:


> it's true, but a long story. it was used twice. 2012 troy bilt 2840. auger was smashed, shaft bent. pulled it apart, got new parts, carefully reassembled. sat a year so drained fuel, cleaned carb, fresh fuel. started, some surging. doesn't throw snow more than 3-4 feet. seems to push snow, making self propel difficult. leaves rows of snow on either side of the auger. i can't figure it out. is it possible to install the shaft wrong? backwards, augers in wrong position? spacers can't move because shaft is drilled for pins. led auger cable properly, has tension. could it just be low power is lowering auger speed? could it be anything else mechanical? please don't say you'll tell me if i tell you the story. actually her dog was behind the wheel when she hit it. also true.


engine surging and low power is one problem, likely bad fuel or gummed up carb from sitting. You probably have the augers switched from left on right, right on left, pushes the snow away from the bucket instead of gathering it in.

put some photos on photobucket, and post the links here. make sure to get good shots looking straight at the auger.

Don't blame the dog sitter, if the dog was driving. :huh:


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Several years ago, my sister in law backed into my brand new Harley. Talk about sickening. Ugh....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

